# How are You Creating your Transfers?



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

What kind of machines are you using to produce your rhinestone transfers or designs?

CAMS Machine
Other Rhinestone Setting Machine
Vinyl Cutter/Plotter (Shake and Bake)


----------



## Lin77 (Feb 17, 2011)

I personally despise raking stones into a template although I love the actual process of creating the template. Luckily my buddy has a CAMS and does all my transfers for me.  I am lazy. Far too repetitive and boring for my ADD.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Ha, Lindy, I think I have my ADD controlled with my daily mocha frappes, but I just don't have enough hands to shake & bake transfers, do accounting, do designs, cook dinner, drop off at basketball practice... you get the message.

I do, however, if in a bind, do the "template shake", WHILE I have another run going on the machine.


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi Hallhamps, so you have a CAMs machine and do shake and bake when you have to?


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

MarStephenson761 said:


> Hi Hallhamps, so you have a CAMs machine and do shake and bake when you have to?


No, actually I use the Ioline Crystal Press II. It's slower than the CAMS, so ever so often, if I'm pushed for time, I will do the same design via the template shake while I have some running on the CPII also.


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks! I've only seen the Iolines at trade shows.. good to know.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

CAMS CAMS CAMS!!! I started with the vinyl cutter and wanted to hang myself after about 8 months of doing that way, especially the ss6 stones. Thankfully I resisted the noose and bought a Cams, lol.


----------

